# BMW Motorrad USA Launches National Parts and Accessories Website



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2012)

*Woodcliff Lake, NJ - October 3, 2014*. . . BMW Motorrad USA has launched a National Parts website to help BMW riders shop online to find original BMW Motorcycle repair and maintenance parts. The website presents the complete catalog of original BMW parts and acts as a hub to direct riders to their closest on-line retailers to seamlessly complete their order.

"The National Parts and Accessories website, with its 24/7 online access, is one of the many ways BMW Motorrad USA supports our rider family with tools that make it easy to keep their bikes authentic with original BMW parts," comments Michael Hernandez, Manager, Parts and Accessories, BMW Motorrad USA. "It also reinforces our commitment to our dealer network by helping them connect with the growing number of riders shopping online."

The BMW Motorrad USA National Parts and Accessories website raises online exposure for original BMW parts, accessories and riders' equipment, making it easy for riders to find and buy. Dealers can directly benefit from BMW Motorrad USA marketing support by utilizing the site to meet owners online and enhance parts and equipment sales.

To learn more or shop the complete line of BMW Motorrad parts, accessories and rider's equipment visit parts.bmwmotorcycles.com.


----------



## BeemerMikeTX (Jun 6, 2010)

Awesome, at least after a cursory review. I wonder what the local BMW dealers who do NOT market on-line are going to think about this, since it will tend to cause potential customers to by-pass them.


----------

